# Nissan Leaf Takes Electric Production Class Win At Pikes Peak



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The all-electric Nissan Leaf had a triumphant outing at Pikes Peak this past weekend, netting itself the win in the electric production class with Chad Hord behind the wheel. Even though it didn't claim the EV record that AC Propulsion did, the Leaf proved to be a formidable production race car turning in a time of 14 minutes and 33 seconds.

As expected, the Leaf was basically stock except for some interior safety modifications and a more aggressive set of wheels and tires. A huge advantage that the all-electric Leaf had as it climbed up Pikes Peak was the fact that it suffered no power loss due to the thin air towards the summit. Traditional internal combustion engines are known to suffer as much as a 30-percent performance loss towards the top of the hill.

Nissan also had to equip their race car with a high-pitched warning beeper to caution spectators, photographers and workers that the Leaf was approaching. It must have truly been an interesting sight to see the Leaf zip by without a single sound other than that of tires squealing.

Along with the Leaf's triumphant run up the famed Colorado summit, this past weekend's Pikes Peak Hill Climb recorded several records, including Monster Tajima breaking the 10-minute barrier, and Jeff Zwart setting the street legal car record with an 11:07.869 in his Porsche 911 GT2 RS.

More: *Nissan Leaf Takes Electric Production Class Win At Pikes Peak* on AutoGuide.com


----------

